# Can outdoor spigot be replaced from outside only?



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

ChodaZ said:


> I just finished my basement and realized I should of replaced my aging outdoor spigot. The access to this has been covered up from the inside, except for the shut off which is accessible. Can the spigot be replaced from the outside only? Or should I begin cutting out the drywall in the basement for replacement?
> 
> THANKS!


If it has a separate shut off, it's probably not frost free. Which means you should be able to just spin it off and replace it from the outside. Make sure though before you put a wrench on it or you'll end up with a mess. Post a picture if you can. Either way, you may still consider upgrading to a frost free


----------



## ChodaZ (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks LC,

I will snap a pick tonight. It is definitely not frost free and I want to replace it. Just wanted to make sure I can replace it from the outside only before i finish mudding and painting in the basement.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

ChodaZ said:


> Thanks LC,
> 
> I will snap a pick tonight. It is definitely not frost free and I want to replace it. Just wanted to make sure I can replace it from the outside only before i finish mudding and painting in the basement.


Also, do you know if it's connected to galvanized or copper?

If it's copper be very careful when you're trying to loosen it. Make sure you watch the hose bibb closely while you're turning it. Make sure it's the bibb turning and not the pipe behind it. If it seems too difficult, you'll need to open the ceiling and have someone hold onto the other end while you turn outside.


----------



## ChodaZ (Jan 10, 2011)

Its definitely copper. Sounds like I should give this a try before I finish the basement ceiling, or at least try to see if I can safely remove it.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

i always put a shut off on frost free when possible, they do wear out/freeze


----------



## ChodaZ (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree, hopefully I can just keep the shutoff that is already there and just replace the spigot. Going to investigate tonight, post some picks, and possibly get my plumber friend to come over and help if it looks duanting.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

ChodaZ said:


> I agree, hopefully I can just keep the shutoff that is already there and just replace the spigot. Going to investigate tonight, post some picks, and possibly get my plumber friend to come over and help if it looks duanting.


Probably won't be a daunting task. If it's just a standard hose bibb and threads on outside the house, it's not much different that taking the cap off a milk carton and putting it back on. You can handle it :thumbsup:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Be careful, that valve may be soldered on instead of threaded.


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

It may be a matter of just replacing the guts of the valve. How old is it, any manufacturer markings?


----------



## ChodaZ (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for all of the advice, this weekend I am going to remove all of the sealant and look at it. It is sticking out enough from the wall that I think i can get pliers on the copper. If it is soldered than i will purchase a torch to remove. I believe that it is an original valve, so it may be 40 years old. I would like to replace with frost free anyway. Are there any issues with the frost free that I should be aware of? Such as water not draining out properly? Pick link below...... 

http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x463/ChOdaZ/IMG_1922.jpg


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Frost-free spigots need to be pitched towards the outside for the water to drain out of them after turning off the valve.


----------



## ChodaZ (Jan 10, 2011)

Can that be done from the outside? Or do I need to go into the basement and put in a brace to lift the pipe? Maybe I just replace the old spigot with a new one thats not frost free, if I can't get the pitch from the outside. (I am trying to avoid having to rip the ceiling out in the basement)


----------



## icreate (Jun 3, 2011)

Installing a frost free hose bib from the outside can only be done if you're replacing an existing frost free spigot with the same length of the stem tube. Since the faucet you are replacing is not frost free the connection will be immediately behind the faucet and when you take it off a new frost free spigot will not fit in the space. The connection of a frost free hose bib to the house plumbing needs to be farther into the house. You will need to remove drywall inside the house to move the connection fitting for the hose bib. You can check out photos at: 
http://icreatables.com/plumbing/faucet-hose-bib-leak.html


----------

